# Crazy lego train setup



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Try this


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Should there be an attachment?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

An invisible layout, those Lego folks are brilliant.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I can see the video... 

Does Lego make a weed-eater car? The owner of this layout could use one.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Now that was cool! My cat would have freaked out and my dog would have eaten the train!


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

WOW!  That goes *beyond* impressive! Most of the trains look like the original trains that are or were offered as sets at some point.



MtRR75 said:


> I can see the video...
> 
> Does Lego make a weed-eater car? The owner of this layout could use one.


Unfortunately they don't, but you could probably make one. It wouldn't be easy though since you'd need a sharp and sturdy enough cutter car to do it. I think the weeded section is interesting in this layout though, it makes it look like an old abandoned railway and you can't tell where the tracks are going. I would be kinda concerned of the weeds growing too large and derailing the train though.


----------



## TrainSupport (Apr 5, 2016)

Railway model is very long... in your home. 

Your cat and dog are cute!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Wonder when 'er indoors is going to get her house back!


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

That is so cool, my wife wants us to start a Lego city complete with trains. hmmmm...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A&NRR said:


> That is so cool, my wife wants us to start a Lego city complete with trains. hmmmm...


You think model railroading stuff is expensive, wait until you get a dose of LEGO pricing....


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Tell me about it, it's crazy. What's more I have everything I need for a good mid-size HO layout, just no room. She wants us to do Lego's, we've already bought a couple of the buildings for the city. Which she seems to be ok if I have Lego trains. I don't understand but not complaining.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A&NRR said:


> Tell me about it, it's crazy. What's more I have everything I need for a good mid-size HO layout, just no room. She wants us to do Lego's, we've already bought a couple of the buildings for the city. Which she seems to be ok if I have Lego trains. I don't understand but not complaining.


I hope you have a lot of real estate available. Lego is about the size of O scale.

The New England Lego User's Group always has a great layout at the Amherst Model Railroad Show in Springfield Mass. It's about 1000 square feet, thought, but still awesome.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I was thinking Lego was about the size of O scale. I know my wife is serious about this Lego adventure she wants to go on. today is our wedding anniversary and she bought me a Lego train set. She wants to set it up in the spare bedroom. I'm thinking up high around the walls, while her city will fit in the along one wall on a wide shelf. I figure as long as I have some kind of train running I'm happy. We are looking and pricing an outbuilding for the backyard for my permanent train house.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

A&NRR said:


> I was thinking Lego was about the size of O scale. I know my wife is serious about this Lego adventure she wants to go on. today is our wedding anniversary and she bought me a Lego train set. She wants to set it up in the spare bedroom. I'm thinking up high around the walls, while her city will fit in the along one wall on a wide shelf. I figure as long as I have some kind of train running I'm happy. We are looking and pricing an outbuilding for the backyard for my permanent train house.


I'd be a bit suspicious if I were you, I can see a bit of 'quid pro quo' coming.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I'd be a bit suspicious if I were you, I can see a bit of 'quid pro quo' coming.


You have a nasty, suspicious mind, my friend!

My wife would NEVER do something like that. No, really! She wouldn't!!!

:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great set up, I wouldeny trade my o scale prices for your Lego ones God those things are expensive


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Lego's are expensive, but they sure do bring back a lot of good childhood memories. the sets I had when I was a kid was nothing compared to what's available now. If there was a S.P. Daylight Lego train I'd be hooked for sure, no matter what the price.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A&NRR said:


> Lego's are expensive, but they sure do bring back a lot of good childhood memories. the sets I had when I was a kid was nothing compared to what's available now. If there was a S.P. Daylight Lego train I'd be hooked for sure, no matter what the price.


Of course there is an S.P. Daylight LEGO train! You just have to design and build it.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Well that I can do. The bad part is there's an official Lego store at the mall less than ten minutes from the house. That video was great, I'd love to have them running all threw the house. My wife is going out of town for four days, hmmmm....


CTValleyRR said:


> Of course there is an S.P. Daylight LEGO train! You just have to design and build it.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been a LEGO Maniac since I was five, and let me say that if I didn't start building an HO scale layout back in 2011, I would have bought LEGO track and trains and made a LEGO town on my table instead! The best part is, if you're unhappy with a building, you break it apart and start over! It's also modular and the possibilities are endless.

LONG LIVE LEGO!!!!!

-J.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Of course there is an S.P. Daylight LEGO train! You just have to design and build it.


they even have an online deal where you build your model with virtual pieces, then you can order it from them as a set.


----------

